# Grunwald To Coach Maccabiah Canadians



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Former Toronto Raptors general manager Glen Grunwald will help coach Canada's men's basketball team at the Maccabiah Games this summer in Israel.
> 
> Held every four years and often referred to as the Olympics for Jewish athletes, the 17th Maccabiah Games will run July 11-21.
> 
> ...


I didn't see this coming, that's for sure. Good to see him finally get another basketball related job though.

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...112309412083&DPL=IvsNDS/7ChAX&tacodalogin=yes


----------

